# Animal Plastics T70



## christopher gonyou (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm interested in purchasing an animal plastics t70 cage for my Tegu. This particular cage is 8 feet long, 3 deep and 2 feet high. I asked for a 6" lip from the bottom to hold more substrate for burrowing.

I am having two florescent tube fixtures installed as well as ceramic fixtures for incandescent bulbs- there would be four of those. One CHE, two UVB spiral bulbs and one basking bulb. 

At approx 6" length of the bulb and 6" of substrate there would only be 1 foot of space between the bulbs and the Tegu. Is that okay? It seems dangerously close, and I can change that and have holes cut for domes instead if thats better. I dont think id like the look as much but safety is a priority. 

What do you guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8bub (Nov 27, 2016)

The t70 is a nice enclosure, I share your concern with the height issue especially with basking bulbs and che. I have a t25 my female resides in, smaller footprint yet similar.i have a cutout for a mv bulb(100 watt megaray) I'm not a fan of spiral CFLs.i also replaced the che s' with reptileuv.com infrared heat emitter. That little jewel will set up about 105 to 110 basking heat at 12inches yet doesn't get near as hot as a che so it will not burn your tegu. As for fluorescent lights I'd scope out light your reptiles.com. can't personally attest to their products but it seems like an excellent avenue for fluorescent uvb lights.


----------

